# Tier 5 Youth mobility to tourist visa



## emilyharbrow (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, 

I was hoping to get some more information on switching from YMV to a tourist visa. My visa expires in February and I was hoping to stay on a tourist visa for a month in the UK and then continue traveling on my Schengen Visa. I understand I have to leave the country to come back into the UK on a tourist visa but what is the process for getting back in on a tourist visa? Will boarder security check my bank details as to how much money I have to support my self etc? 

Does anyone know if and when the sponsorship laws will change in regards to the jobs that are eligible for sponsorship?

Thanks in advanced, 

Emily


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

While there's no law against leaving the UK at the end of your Tier 5 and returning immediately on a Tourist Visa, there's a very VERY high likely-hood of you being refused re-entry to the UK. The reason for that being that many people attempt this as a way of staying on to work etc. Generally UKBA take the opinion that you have had two years to do all the travelling in the UK. There's also a general rule that you should only be spending 6 out of 12 months as a tourist in the UK ie. seeing as you've just spent two years in the UK, it is best to avoid attempting to re-enter for at least 3-6 months. 

However, you may leave the UK before your visa expires and travel throughout Europe with no issues. If you were to travel within Europe for several months, you may have a better chance of returning to the UK as a short term tourist (bring proof of onward travel for sure, and do not expect to be granted the full 6 months leave on a tourist visa). 

If you wanted to leave the UK for a day and then re-enter as a tourist immediately after, make other plans. Really. The chances of you being refused entry are almost 100%. 

As for job sponsorship, it is unlikely the rules will ever become more lenient. If anything, they will get stricter over time.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

While it's not expressly set in stone, I think that you could probably safely overstay your visa by 28 days without it adversely affecting your future admissions to the UK.... i.e. If your visa ends 28 February 2014, you could safely stay until March 28 (i.e. make sure you hop on a plane or the Eurostar on or before March 28) and still be able to come back in the future (i.e. wait at least 3-6 months before trying to re-enter the UK on a tourist visa).


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> While it's not expressly set in stone, I think that you could probably safely overstay your visa by 28 days without it adversely affecting your future admissions to the UK.... i.e. If your visa ends 28 February 2014, you could safely stay until March 28 (i.e. make sure you hop on a plane or the Eurostar on or before March 28) and still be able to come back in the future (i.e. wait at least 3-6 months before trying to re-enter the UK on a tourist visa).


A good point and one I didn't think of. Depends on how long you wanted to return/overstay for.


----------

